# Midi Keyboard for Spitfire Libraries



## jobinho (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m looking for a midi keyboard to use with various libraries, mainly Spitfire. Im considering the new Novation Launchkey MK3 49 as it has upfaders which I’m presuming will be mappable in Kontakt. I know the NI keyboards are NKS with Spitfire but is there any other great reason not to go Novation Launchkey as it looks like great value and is very complimentary to my DAW - Ableton Live.
Thanks for any input


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 25, 2020)

I don't know about the programability of the buttons on the MK3 49. 
You will need some way of triggering the keyswitches.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 26, 2020)

If you’re in Europe get a Physis K4 from Thoman. They are dirt cheap now and I can access 44 articulation in a single scene of a performance where you get 4 scenes.
I use about half of the units capabilities because I only need 8 articulations.

For example well written articulations like Chris Hein Horns has allows me to use one button to do a double artic, where a push brings in a Shake, then bounces back to a sustain, staccato or swell as default.

Articulation dreams and pedal heaven is how I describe it.


----------



## kaisdevidasa (Jul 26, 2020)

Imo, the Novation or Arturia Keylab 49/61 mkII (my pick at this price range-sound library!) would serve you well. The Physis K4 is a completely different beast. Phenomenal imo. But also completely different price point. Getting one "dirt cheap" is yet another great reason why I should move to Europe!

"Articulation dreams & Pedal heaven" for me is the Expressive E Touche.


----------



## Marsen (Jul 26, 2020)

I don´t understand,how you can make good use out of a 49´er keyboard with orchestral libraries?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 26, 2020)

I just switched from a nektar lx61+ to the ni s61mkii and I’m not looking back. I lost all the fadars but there again I don’t need them as I have an expression pedal. For key switches I use expression maps in Cubase and yes the spitfire bbcso is NKS as well


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 27, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> If you’re in Europe get a Physis K4 from Thoman. They are dirt cheap now and I can access 44 articulation in a single scene of a performance where you get 4 scenes.
> I use about half of the units capabilities because I only need 8 articulations.
> 
> For example well written articulations like Chris Hein Horns has allows me to use one button to do a double artic, where a push brings in a Shake, then bounces back to a sustain, staccato or swell as default.
> ...



I say this with all humility, but I'd like to know your version of dirt cheap. It's almost 1300 Euro, or 1500 USD. Even B stock is 1300 USD. The Launchkey 49 goes for around 220 USD. That's a significant chunk of change in price difference. 

in the 200-300 USD price range you have 
Novation SL MKIII
Novation Impulse/Oxygen
Nektar T4/T6
NI KK 49

That's a great bunch of keyboards to choose from


----------



## Marsen (Jul 27, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> I say this with all humility, but I'd like to know your version of dirt cheap. It's almost 1300 Euro, or 1500 USD. Even B stock is 1300 USD. The Launchkey 49 goes for around 220 USD. That's a significant chunk of change in price difference.
> 
> in the 200-300 USD price range you have
> Novation SL MKIII
> ...



And you have an Nectar LX88+ in this range.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 27, 2020)

Sorry, dirt cheap for what they sold for here in the states.
It’s as good as it gets with controllers though, so now we have the best built most expensive, and the other versions to widen the selection.

If it’s a certain library or company making certain instruments, check them out and ask what they’re using.

I recently bought a 60 dollar miniature USB controller just to use with my Lithium powered Akai MPC.
Definitely don’t want to haul around a solar pack and Physis K4 when composing outdoors.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 28, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Sorry, dirt cheap for what they sold for here in the states.
> It’s as good as it gets with controllers though, so now we have the best built most expensive, and the other versions to widen the selection.
> 
> If it’s a certain library or company making certain instruments, check them out and ask what they’re using.
> ...




I agree, if I could afford one, that'd be my controller of choice. They're great units.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 28, 2020)

I have a Novation 49 and 61. The faders work well with Spitfire libraries. I've had no problem assigning them to various controls.


----------

